# Button Down Mind



## Retired (Nov 23, 2007)

I wonder how many Psychlinks members are old enough to remember the "_Button Down Mind_" routines of *Bob Newhart*!

Recently I acquired recordings of a number of his classic routines, which reminded me of just how funny Bob Newhart was as a stand up comedian.

Remember the "Bus Driver School" or "Introducing Tobacco to Civilization", or the famous "Driving School Instructor"?

If you are familiar with his early work, which routine is your favorite?


----------

